
Turkish government 'blocks Twitter and Facebook' - movielala
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ankara-explosion-turkey-twitter-facebook-ban-a6929136.html
======
ycmbntrthrwaway
Why they blocked it? The images will be distributed anyway, what is the
reason?

------
movielala
is there any social network built on peer to peer?

~~~
ycmbntrthrwaway
Diaspora: [https://www.joindiaspora.com/](https://www.joindiaspora.com/)

It is peer-to-peer in the same sense as Usenet is peer-to-peer, users still
need to login to some "pod", even if they own it.

